
Ask HN: How to Prevent Website(s) from Fingerprinting? - jackallis
I use Mozilla (71.0), with add ons - ghostery, privacy badger, ABP, No script. In privacy setting, for Mozilla, i chose custom,i.e to block fingerprinting. 
I ran EFF&#x27;s Panopticlick [1] and it should that i am still being fingerprinted.<p>how to stop this?<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;panopticlick.eff.org&#x2F;
======
lioeters
Just saw this today:

An ongoing comprehensive user.js template for configuring and hardening
Firefox privacy, security and anti-fingerprinting

[https://github.com/ghacksuserjs/ghacks-
user.js](https://github.com/ghacksuserjs/ghacks-user.js)

~~~
lioeters
Good news! The latest Firefox 72 blocks third-party fingerprinting by default.

[https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2020/01/07/firefox-72-fing...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2020/01/07/firefox-72-fingerprinting/)

------
lookingforsome
there really isn't any simple way of being fingerprinted that I've come across
other than generating noise, but I am not an expert in this area.

Anyone else want to chime in that has experience in this area?

------
codegeek
I am not an expert in these but isn't' tracking IP address also part of
fingerprinting ? If thats the case, other than using something like TOR, can
you really hide that ?

------
Tilian
Have you tried setting privacy.resistFingerprinting in about:config?

------
dangerface
Use tor browser, its designed so that every one has the same fingerprint iirc.

